# RIP Bernie Mac.



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Just read this on Yahoo. Damn shame but to go to something like pneumonia must have been bad.

R.I.P


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Real shame, sucks.


----------

